# Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?



## Boschi (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Boardgemeinde,

ich bin in der glücklichen Lage einen circa 500qm großen Forellenteich mitbenutzen zu dürfen. Der Teich liegt in einem eher schattigen Mittelgebirgstal und beherbergt schon seit Ewigkeit Refos und wurde vor 2 Jahren per Bagger entschlammt. Ansonsten sind keine anderen Fischarten in diesem Gewässer.

Mein Mitbenutzer und ich haben allerdings selten für die Fütterung Zeit. Derzeit bekommen die Refos circa 1 mal pro Woche ihre Pellets und legen dementsprechend nur langsam an Gewicht zu. Wir fragen uns, ob der Zusatzbesatz von Moderlieschen in diesem Fall sinnvoll ist. Unsere Gedankenansatz ist, daß sich die Forellen so quasi selbst versorgen könnten und wir guten Gewissens unseren Futterrythmus bei einem Tag pro Woche belassen könnten.

Nun folgende Fragen:
1.) Ist dieser Ansatz richtig und pratikabel?
2.) Ab welcher Fischlänge werden sich die Forellen auf die Moderlieschen einlassen?
3.) Geht von dem Moderlieschenbesatz eine Gefahr aus? Wie ich lesen konnte sind diese kleinen Fische sehr vermehrungsfreudig.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten und verbleibe mit besten Grüßen
Euer Boschi


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Ich sehe da keine Probleme, allerdings nehmen kleine Forellen anfangs kaum Fische zu sich. Erst ab zunehmender Größe, in meinen Teichen ab ca. 40 cm, kommt es wirklich dazu, dass die Refos auch kleine Fische (Moderlieschen und Rotfedern) jagen. Ab ca. 50cm entwickeln sich Refos z.T. zu wahren Jägern und können sich auch ausschließlich von Futterfischen ernähren, bei schlechterem FQ versteht sich. Auch das Fleisch ist dann evtl. nicht mehr rot, da keine Farbstoffe eingenommen werden. Pass bei den Moderlieschen halt nur drauf auf, dass du dir keine Krankheiten einschleppst. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Boschi (3. Mai 2008)

*Sind ein paar Schleien sinnvoll?*

Danke Dir für die fixe Antwort. Dann werde ich die Moderlieschen bald ordern. 1000 Stück gibt es ja bei einem Versand schon recht günstig. Vorneweg: Der Teich hat doch rund 1000qm und nicht wie fälschlich beschrieben 500qm.

Auf den Versandpreisliste sind mir auch noch die Schleien aufgefallen. Eine fängige Friedfischvariante zusätzlich wäre auch was tolles. Allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, daß 30 Schleien den absolut klaren Teich ganz schön vertrüben könnten.

Daraus ergeben sich für uns wieder folgende Fragen:

-Ist das Risiko der Teichtrübung durch 30 Schleien wirklich so hoch?
- Kann ich überhaupt guten Gewissens einen Forellenteich mit einigen Schleien besetzen?
- Wenn ja: Ist ein dann Besatz mit einen größeren Raubfisch (z.B. Waller) sinnvoll, um die Population einzuschränken (mit den Nachteil, daß er auch Forellen fressen würde)?

Verzeiht mir bitte meine vielen Fragen, aber die Teichwirtschaft ist bisher Neuland für mich. Da es sich bei den Besatz ja um lebende Tiere handelt frage ich lieber zuviel als zuwenig. Die Tiere sollen es gut haben.

Mit besten Grüßen
Euer Boschi


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Moin Boschi





bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Pass bei den Moderlieschen halt nur drauf auf, dass du dir keine Krankheiten einschleppst.



Diesen Hinweis solltest du sehr ernst nehmen !!!



Boschi schrieb:


> -Ist das Risiko der Teichtrübung durch 30 Schleien wirklich so hoch?
> Nein
> - Kann ich überhaupt guten Gewissens einen Forellenteich mit einigen Schleien besetzen?
> Auch nein, Zwar ist ein Besatz möglich und die Schleien werden auch überleben aber sie gehören nun mal nicht in ein Salmonidengewässer
> ...




Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Boschi (19. Mai 2008)

*Womit soll ich die Schleien zufüttern?*

Petri Heil!

Hier ein kleiner Lagebericht:
Aufgrund Eurer Antworten habe ich gehandelt und 40 kleine Schleien bevölkern jetzt den Teich (Größe circa 20cm). 
Die Moderlieschen sind ebenfalls eingetroffen. Doch leider wurden sie nicht in der bestellten Größe von 5-7cm geliefert sondern 95% waren leider nur zwischen 1-3cm klein. Die 18-20cm großen Forellen haben sie dementsprechend direkt als Festmahl entdeckt und sofort genüßlich verspeist |gr:

Jetzt zurück zu den Schleien: Ich füttere Forellenfutter für die Forellen zu. Aber wie kann ich das Schleienwachstum fördern? Werden die Schleien auch das Fischfutter annehmen oder sollte ich noch zusätzlich etwas anderes zufüttern? Meine erste Idee war gekochter Futtermais, allersings bin ich davon wieder abgekommen, da ja Forellen Mais nicht verwerten können und es ihnen daher schaden kann.

Habt Ihr einen Schleienfutter-Tipp für mich?

Viele Grüße
Euer Boschi


----------



## Fischpaule (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Womit soll ich die Schleien zufüttern?*



Boschi schrieb:


> Aber wie kann ich das Schleienwachstum fördern? Werden die Schleien auch das Fischfutter annehmen oder sollte ich noch zusätzlich etwas anderes zufüttern?



Moin
Schleien sind Opportunisten, die verwerten so alles was anfällt. Normalerweise brauchst du sie nicht zusätzlich zu füttern, da das Wachstum und damit auch der Nahrungsbedarf in deinem relativ kalten Wasser gering sein wird.

#h


----------



## Boschi (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Besten Dank Fischpaule. Es ist immer super Fachleute im Forum zu haben!#6


----------



## Boschi (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Womit soll ich die Schleien zufüttern?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Normalerweise brauchst du sie nicht zusätzlich zu füttern, da das Wachstum und damit auch der Nahrungsbedarf in deinem relativ kalten Wasser gering sein wird.


 
Ich verstehe aus Deiner Aussage, daß die Schleien in eher kalten Wasser langsamer wachsen. Oder meinst Du damit, daß sie in dieser Umgebung kleinwüchsig (verbuttet) werden?


----------



## Fischpaule (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Womit soll ich die Schleien zufüttern?*



Boschi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aus Deiner Aussage, daß die Schleien in eher kalten Wasser langsamer wachsen. Oder meinst Du damit, daß sie in dieser Umgebung kleinwüchsig (verbuttet) werden?



Ich meinte damit langsamer wachsen...

Die Gründe, die zu einer Verbuttung führen können, sind aber auch vielfältig bzw. noch nicht vollständig geklärt. Wenn sie aber ständig durch Raubfische (in deinem fall größere Forellen) bedroht oder zumindest gejagt werden, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Verbuttung zumindest etwas herabgesetzt, da die innerartliche Konkurrenz um die Nahrungsressourcen herabgesetzt wird. Ist der Fraßdruck der Raubfische allerdings sehr groß, kann dies wiederum zur Verbuttung führen, da es dann für die Fische günstiger ist, mehr in den Nachwuchs zu investieren (sie werden sehr zeitig bzw. schon bei einer geringen Körpergröße geschlechtsreif), als in die eigene Körpergröße.

#h


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Ist das nur ein Teich oder mehrere ?
Währe hilfreich die Moderlieschen in einen forellenfreien Teich oberhalb besetzen,so das nach und nach Futterfische einwandern.


----------



## muddyliz (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Die Schleien werden
1) sehr langsam wachsen und
2) sich mit Sicherheit nicht vermehren
weil das Wasser für sie zu kalt ist.
Nähere Infos findest du auf meiner HP http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/daten.pdf unter "Ansprüche verschiedener Fischarten an die Wassertemperatur".
Mein Rat: Trenne einen flachen Teil deines Teiches mit einem Netz (Maschenweite ca. 2 cm) ab und zwar bis mindestens 40 cm über der Wasseroberfläche damit die Forellen nicht drüberspringen können, setze dort viele Seerosen ein, die brauchen die Moderlieschen zur Eiablage. So vermehren sich die Moderlieschen im flachen Teil und es wandern immer einige ab in den Forellenteil als Futter. 1000 als Erstbesatz sind etwas wenig. Mindestens 3000 wären erfolgversprechender.


----------



## Boschi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

So, ich war ein paar Tage unterwegs. Ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten und den Link. Wirklich sehr interessant!


----------



## heinzrch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

die Moderlieschen werden sich sicher auch nicht vermehren bzw. wohlfühlen, da sie warme, flache Teiche lieben. Besser wären Elritzen, die sind an den gleichen Lebensraum wie die Forellen gewöhnt...


----------



## 4420 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> die Moderlieschen werden sich sicher auch nicht vermehren bzw. wohlfühlen, da sie warme, flache Teiche lieben. Besser wären Elritzen, die sind an den gleichen Lebensraum wie die Forellen gewöhnt...


 
...oder Stichlinge. Die vermehren sich auch im kalten Wasser und werden von nahezu allen Salmoniden gefressen. Die Frage ist halt nur, ob man sie denn überhaupt im Teich haben möchte...


----------



## Gohannes (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Hallo leute,
hab auch einen Forelleteich (ca. 1200qm²)
Es sind hauptsächlich Regenbogenforellen und paar Bachf. drinn.
paar Gras- und normale Karpfen. 
Desweiteren sind sehr viele Blaubandbärblinge drinn. Ich hab das Gefühl dass diese von den Forellen nicht gefressen werden und sich stark vermehren. Sehe keine Forellen am Ufer rauben.
Die Fressen anscheinend nur das Futter. Es wird ca. zweimal in der woche gefüttert.

Jetzt meine Frage: Soll ich Zander einsetzen um die Moderlieschen zu dezimieren. Oder soll ich sie anders bekämpfen. 
Desweiteren bin ich schon interessiert dass die Forellen Futterfische bekommen.
Hätte einen Händler der Moderlieschen verkauft. 
Ist das sinnvoll diese zusätzlich zu besetzen?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Zander würde ich nicht unbedingt dazu setzen, weil die einen anderen lebensraum bevorzugen als die forellen. Probiers mal mit größeren Barschen die mögen solch ein kleinfisch.


----------



## Gohannes (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

was meinst du mit anderem Lebensraum?
Meinst du nicht dass sie da normal abwachsen? Oder wo liegen deine Bedenken?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Moin!
Zander bevorzugen trübes und wärmeres Wasser. Forellen bevorzugen kares kühles Wasser. Deswegen kann man beide zusammen nur schlecht halten. Klar kannst du zander reinsetzten aber sie werden nicht so gut abwachsen und vieleicht musst du mit hohen verlusten beim bestaz rechnen!

gruß


----------



## forellenfischer1 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

ich würde auch barsche setzen.bau dir doch nen batteriebetriebenen futterautomat von linn hin, da kannste einstellen dass deine forellen jeden tag gefüttert werden


----------



## Haggard (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Wäre es keine gute Idee , einfach das Zufüttern einzustellen ?Wenn die Forellen Hunger haben ,werden die schon Ihren Jagdinstinkt einsetzen.


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Der Zander wächst auch bei kaltem Wasser wenn er genügend Futterfische hat.


----------



## emsopa (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*



Boschi schrieb:


> Mein Mitbenutzer und ich haben allerdings selten für die Fütterung Zeit.



das mit den moderlieschen wird nix, kann in diesem kleinen teich auch nix werden. wie sollen die sich da, zu einer menge von futterfischen entwickeln, die die forellen als nahrung brauchen?

baue dir eine fütterungsvorrichtung, da reicht es aus, einmal die woche nach zu füllen.
bauanleitungen gibt es auch im i-net.


----------



## Nappo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Das wird schon funktionieren mit den Moderlieschen. Der Teich hat eine Grösse von 1000 qm. Habe selber welche in einen Teich von 200 qm eingesetzt und Sie vermehren sich gut. Trotz geringem Besatz von Grossforellen. Deine 1000 qm sind mehr wie genug. Die Literatur berichtet von 18 Grad Wassertemperatur welche die Moderlieschen zum laichen benötigen. Komme im Hochsommer gerade mal auf 15 Grad. Klappt wie man sieht auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen. Die Moderlieschen vermehren sich zwar stark,haben aber nur eine geringe Lebenserwartung.

Mfg. Nappo


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

Kleiner Teich oder Grabensystem vorhanden ?
Das als Futterfischresevoir benutzen, so das immer Fisch in den Teich kommen, aber genug Laichfische über bleiben.


----------



## Bigfish-HH (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Moderlieschen als Forellenfutter?*

hab mal eine Frage, habe mal gehört das Moderlischen unter Naturschutz stehen, allerdings nur in bestimmten Gebieten in Deutschland. Sind Moderlieschen auch in Hamburg und Schleswig-Holstein geschützt?


Danke euch


----------

